# Hamburg 10/17



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just wondering who all is going and what they may have available?

I have two 12x12x18 exos and a bunch of 10 gallons with bulkheads and glass tops drilled for misting if anyone is interested.

I'm also looking for medium-large exo terras.

Justin


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there. Should be nice and pleasant in the field house for a change. 
Below is what I'll have. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics, prices and to reserve best stock. See you there! Keith

Sexed/sub adults:
D. Tinctorius Giant Orange Proven Pair
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Imitiator vanzolini 
R. Imitator Banded
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabelle

Juvis:
Thumbnails:
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitotor Veradero
R Imitator Banded
R. Vavnzolinis
R. Variabillis Southern
R. Amazonicus Iquito

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Red galactonatus
Yellow galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Keith, do you happen to have any calling vanzolinii?


If anyone has a good deal on some magnolia leaves I could use a few gallons.

If anyone is interested, I still have some orange galactonotus and an azureus pair available from my current ad. I could have them at a friend's table if paid for in advance.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Tom, vanzis are just full grown. Haven't pulled any calling ones, but should be able to sex out by shape. 


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bumping this up again, Anyone else going?

I also have a 2.1 proven campana for sale or trade, need to free up space so I will let them go for cheap.

Justin


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like they'll be lots of space. 


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I will have some abronia graminae subadults there.


----------

